# 2020 bass pics



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Found an unassuming lake that I always knew but never fished. Well, decided to to check it out. Paid off nicely. Not much on numbers, but pretty good on qu






























ality.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice fish. What was the weight on the biggest?


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

6.25#


----------



## Oboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Those 6.25 don't come around very often at least for me, my P.B is 5.4#
s/m, looks like fun fishing, nice job


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Got this 7.5 today


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

what a beauty, Was that here in ohio? public or private? What a HAWG!!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

fishinnut said:


> what a beauty, Was that here in ohio? public or private? What a HAWG!!


Here in Ohio, hit a Bobby garland while I was crappi fishing, about 20 acre private spot


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Here in Ohio, hit a Bobby garland while I was crappi fishing, about 20 acre private spot


I’m figuring it wld have weighed 8-9lbs pregnant, what do you guys think?


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

caught that on a crappie rod, wow. bet that was a fun fight. bet it would push 9 full of eggs. need to go next spring and find out


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Never know... Could be a state record swimmin there.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Got this 7.5 today


Couple more toads


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Couple more toads


5.4 5.6


----------



## Oboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice, Nicer, and Wheww We !! good fishing.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I saw a picture on a guys phone the other day and he told me that the bass went 10#s and was caught in Mentor down behind Menards in some kind of old gravel pit ??????


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

FlyFishRich said:


> I saw a picture on a guys phone the other day and he told me that the bass went 10#s and was caught in Mentor down behind Menards in some kind of old gravel pit ??????


I bet cha, them quarry’s hold monsters, mark from marks tackle told me about a 10 pounder coming out out gravel quarry in Kent years back


----------

